
Show HN: eInk device that stops kids and flatmates from barging-in during calls - luka-birsa
https://getjoan.com/shop/joan-home
======
luka-birsa
We've seen a resurgence of eInk device related threads on HN and that got us
thinking if we can respond to some of the requests of the people in the
comments by providing a devices for that purpose.

We've just launched Joan Home - a WFH device that you can mount on your door
to reduce the interruptions you get during your day working from your home
office. Schedule your deep work sessions and share your calendar with your
family.

Best thing is that this is an eInk device, so easy mounting (no wires) + easy
on the eyes as well. No 24/7 LCD screens blasting down the hallway.

